# Fedora neben vorhandenem Windows installieren



## InfoStudent (24. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen in die fröhliche Runde an diesem wundervollen Montagmorgen! 

Mein neuer PC läuft nun endlich wieder stabil mit Windows 7 Pro, sodass die meisten Programme notfalls damit bearbeitet werden können.
Ich habe allerdings wieder Lust auf ein Linux und bin auf die Distributionen Fedora und Centos gestoßen und möchte mit diesen gerne arbeiten.

Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich vorgehen soll, denn die bisherigen Installationen waren fertige Linuxdistribution, teilweise mit Autoinstaller, soweit ich mich entsinne und immer auf leeren Festplatten als erstes System installiert bzw waren in irgendwelchen VMs.

Diesmal möchte ich eben dem bestehenden System ein Fedora "hinzufügen". um so einen Parallelbetrieb zu ermöglichen bis hin zum letztlichen Umstieg komplett zu Linux, weg von Windows.

Angedacht ist auf der OS-SSD 110GB abzuknöpfen  und auf der Partition dann Fedora zu installieren, wobei ich den Speicherplatz für ausreichend halte (nur OS!), nachdem meine Ubuntu, Lubuntu etc nie mehr als 30-40gb benötigten.

Kann Fedora empfohlen werden oder sind hier auch Centos Nutzer die mir ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen können?
Kann jemand eine Anleitung empfehlen, wie ich vorgehe?
Bishere Erfahrungen sind lange Zeit mit Windows und seinen Tricks und Basics mit Ubuntu/Lubuntu, der Rest war meist nach Anleitung.

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## InfoStudent (31. Oktober 2016)

Zumindest Leute mit Erfahrung bzgl Centos/Fedora anwesend? Kann eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen werden?


----------



## bingo88 (31. Oktober 2016)

Von CentOS würde ich für ein Dekstop-System abraten. Das ist eine Distro für Unternehmen (ist die Gratisversion von RHEL) und hat zum Teil sehr alte Software dabei ("gut abgehangen"), dafür aber auch einen sehr langen Supportzyklus. Fedora ist quasi die Testumgebung für CentOS/RHEL, da ist wesentlich aktuellere Software dabei. Ich habe beides schon im Einsatz gehabt (CentOS allerdings nur auf Servern).

Wie dem auch sei, beide Distributionen erkennen normalerweise eine vorhandene Windowsinstallation und bieten eine Verkleinerung an. Ich würde allerdings die Partition/Platte unter Windows mittels der Datenträgerverwaltung verkleinern, dann wird das vom Setup direkt als freier Speicher erkannt und entsprechend genutzt.

Im Prinzip läuft das wie bei Ubuntu ab, die Oberfläche des Installers sieht halt anders aus. Du kannst AFAIK aber Fedora auch als Live-Version erst einmal ohne Setup testen, das müsste von CD/USB bootbar sein.


----------



## InfoStudent (31. Oktober 2016)

Danke. Als Live kenne ich es und darum der Wunsch es dauerhaft auf die SSD zu packen.
Die Frage ist ob ich beim Bootloader etwas beachten muss, damit beide Systeme gefunden werden.

CentOS würdest du also abraten. Dann werde ich mal mit Fedora starten und mich  dort ein wenig ausleben. Danke


----------



## bingo88 (31. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du Windows in UEFI installiert hast und Linux dann auch im UEFI Modus, spielt der Bootloader eigentlich keine Rolle. Das wird dann über UEFI abgewickelt.


----------



## InfoStudent (1. November 2016)

Leider ist es nicht im UEFI.


----------



## bingo88 (1. November 2016)

Dann bleibt nur separate HDD (nicht Partition) und dann peer BIOS-Bootmanager ggf booten oder eine Installation nach Windows, da Windows bei umgekehrter Reihenfolge GRUB überschreibt. Dann bootet man zunächst in GRUB und kann wählen, ob Linux oder Windows gestartet werden soll.


----------



## InfoStudent (2. November 2016)

Bei installiertem Windows 7 auf einer Partition geht es nicht auf einer weiteren Partition auf der selben SSD ein Fedora zu installieren und dann GRUB  zu verwenden?


----------



## bingo88 (2. November 2016)

Das geht schon, du musst dann allerdings GRUB in den MBR der SSD schreiben, was den Bootloader von Windows ersetzen wird. Es kann aber sein, dass du das im Setup selbst konfigurieren musst, da weiß ich gerade nicht, ob der das automatisch vorschlägt.


----------



## Namaker (2. November 2016)

Eigentlich ist seit Windows 7 dafür eine eigene Partition vorhanden, wo bootrelevante Teile liegen. Falls Fedora bei der Installation ähnlich arbeitet wie *buntu, dann funktioniert alles automatisch.
Einzig mit den Partitionen musst du ein wenig aufpassen, da du anscheinend Legacy Boot benutzt und Windows zu beschränkt ist, dort von einer GPT zu booten, sind maximal 4 Partitionen erlaubt.


----------



## InfoStudent (4. November 2016)

Habe zum Glück nur 4 Partitionen. 2 auf der HDD, 2 auf der SSD.
Aber ja, es ist Legacy Boot.

im Prinzip also mit GRUB überschreiben und hoffen, dass er Windows findet. Na das wird was. Ich setz mich am Wochenende mal dran, danke an euch beide!


----------

